# Motobecane Cafe Century Pro 2013



## JuanitoAlimaña (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a really nice bike. SOme of the components could be better. I used to own a 2012 cafe century that got stolen. So I am thinking of buying this but i'm having a hard time deciding between buying that or shelling out another 600 bucks to buy a cannondale carbon quick 2.

Anyone own the motobecane and can give a review? Can anyone share any thoughts regarding comparison of these two bikes? I would even like to hear peoples idea of what bike i should get.


----------

